# Burdock Gathering Maine Aug 24-31



## AmandaLynn (Jul 31, 2010)

Burdock Gathering

Primative skills gathering in Maine next month. 5 dollar donation a day but no one turned away for lack of funds. Skillshares, workshops, campfires, swimming, music, art and free food. Camping good people and discussions. Always a blast!


----------



## SparrowW (Jul 31, 2010)

Sounds like a great time and great people!!


----------



## ThrashAndBurn (Aug 7, 2010)

where in Maine is it?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 8, 2010)

it's in Starks Maine, like 2 hours ish north of Portland.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Aug 10, 2010)

A friend of mine attended this a few years ago and had a pretty mixed review of it. He claimed that the skill sharing was awesome, but that the attendees where mostly 40-something M. Rupert freaks who were rather hostile to any viewpoint that wasn't aggressively peak-oil or anti-civ. Also he apparently was rather frowned upon for not being able to pay the daily fee, which at the time I believe was well over $5. Not trying to deter anyone from attending though. From what I've been hearing from a few kids from its changed a bit since 07'. 

I'm also drunk and realizing I may be talking about a totally different gathering, but I'm pretty sure its the same one.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 19, 2010)

hmmmm well that's interesting. I've never been but I'll be sure to report back after the gathering. I just checked out the website again because all the skillshares are posted now. It seems like there's a wide variety of workshops including quite a few I don't think the 40 somethings would be all that into. I'm hoping for the best, and I'll find out next week.


----------



## ShadyShaw (Aug 20, 2010)

what exactly is a primitive skills gathering?


----------



## hassysmacker (Aug 21, 2010)

ShadyShaw said:


> what exactly is a primitive skills gathering?



so, i'm not someone on here whose usually an asshole, but, c'mon, what the fuck do you think goes on at a primitive skills gathering? what do you think they practice and learn about, and all happen to be interested in?


----------



## volcanosaremyonlyfriends (Aug 21, 2010)

Is anyone going through mass to get to this?


----------

